# 2013 Nationals...questions



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know the next Maltese specialty will be in Orlando.

does anyone know when and where yet???


my friend Elaine is planning on coming with me with one of her chi's. :blush::blush:

....and the funny thing is...she has a maltese. But her Phoebe doesn't like going anywhere. 


We sat on the beach yesterday talking about what we would take with us, LOL.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so funny that you start this thread Pat...I was talking to my aunt about Nationals and convinced her to go with me next year!!! So, yeah, when is it?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd like to know too...I might just have to make it a road trip!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its being held in Orlando and the last few days of April and first two of May. I dont remember the exact dates but that is the time frame.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Its being held in Orlando and the last few days of April and first two of May. I dont remember the exact dates but that is the time frame.


Thanks Edie. Any idea when the exact location (hotel?) will be announced? I'm a planner and can hardly wait to start planning this trip, especially since I didn't get to go to San Diego.


----------



## Cecely (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd love to get more info on this too since I live in Orlando and have always wanted to go to one of these events. Maybe I'll finally get my chance


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- it's going to be back to the normal dates where is will be over the weekend? I think you had to make an exception to the dates for this year only.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Edie -- it's going to be back to the normal dates where is will be over the weekend? I think you had to make an exception to the dates for this year only.



So what were the original dates and does anyone know what hotel? When i get a job i'll have to let them know upfront as to what dates i won't be available and the sooner the better. :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I really hope I can go. I'll be busy with my Spring shows but if I don't have one that weekend, I'll be there!!! :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I certainly plan on being there. I even have dreams of showing Cassie in obedience. We are working on it. Neither Cassie nor I have ever been in a show except for the rescue parade. It might be fun it actually participate and compete.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MoonDog said:


> I really hope I can go. I'll be busy with my Spring shows but if I don't have one that weekend, I'll be there!!! :chili:



Your in Florida, you have to go!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

MoonDog said:


> I really hope I can go. I'll be busy with my Spring shows but if I don't have one that weekend, I'll be there!!! :chili:


If you're not able to attend, I'll just have to stop by your house and get my Godfluff, Griffin and Lacie's BFF, Phoebe and take them with me.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> I certainly plan on being there. I even have dreams of showing Cassie in obedience. We are working on it. Neither Cassie nor I have ever been in a show except for the rescue parade. It might be fun it actually participate and compete.


Oh Reva, I hope I can go, I would love to see you and Cassie in the ring. I will be keeping a watch out for what hotel and the exact dates.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My sister just moved to St Augustine so I'm hoping to combine a visit to her with my first trip to nationals. Unfortunately, neither of the girls will be with me.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I would love to go working on DH maybe by next year......


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe we will have a huge group of SMers.:chili::chili:

And Cassie may be in Obedience??? How exciting is that. :thumbsup:

I may even group Secret's coat out and have her in the Parade of Champions. :wacko1::wacko1:

And if all goes as planned, I may have a new show dog {that I will be co-owning) debuting at Nationals.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Your in Florida, you have to go!


You're in FL too so I'll see you there!!! :chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> If you're not able to attend, I'll just have to stop by your house and get my Godfluff, Griffin and Lacie's BFF, Phoebe and take them with me.


It's a deal Lynn! My skin kid wants to go with you too. He LOVES Orlando! Two in-laws live in Winter Park and two others in College Park. I really, really hope I can be there!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I believe we will have a huge group of SMers.:chili::chili:
> 
> And Cassie may be in Obedience??? How exciting is that. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I've never ever been to a show much less Nationals...what is the Parade of Champions?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Parade of Champions isn't a competition but just what it says -- you walk a Champion Maltese in the ring and they talk a little about the dog's past achievements. 

Parade of Recues is right before or right after and is much more anticipated (at least by us SM members). Many of the fluffs that have been Rescued by AMA are brought to the event. Some walk in the ring and some are carried - LOL and while they are in the ring -- the fluff's story is read by the announcer. It's amazing and always chokes everyone up. We all bring lots of tissues -- you need it for this one. It truly is a beautiful event.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, I watched this last year's parade of rescues on a video & you are so right about getting choked up! I can't wait to see it myself!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Parade of Champions isn't a competition but just what it says -- you walk a Champion Maltese in the ring and they talk a little about the dog's past achievements.
> 
> Parade of Recues is right before or right after and is much more anticipated (at least by us SM members). Many of the fluffs that have been Rescued by AMA are brought to the event. Some walk in the ring and some are carried - LOL and while they are in the ring -- the fluff's story is read by the announcer. It's amazing and always chokes everyone up. We all bring lots of tissues -- you need it for this one. It truly is a beautiful event.


That's what I figured, I just wanted to be sure. Dusty could participate!! But, as he reminds me daily when I get out the brush, he is retired and not going for that stuff no more. And, when I try to walk him, he plants, and is strong like ox. No one would believe he is a retired CH being coaxed around the ring!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The exact dates are Tuesday April 30th to Friday May 3rd.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The exact dates are Tuesday April 30th to Friday May 3rd.


This date looks good for me so far!!! :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The exact dates are Tuesday April 30th to Friday May 3rd.



Thanks Edie!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Why do they have it during the week????


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> That's what I figured, I just wanted to be sure. Dusty could participate!! But, as he reminds me daily when I get out the brush, he is retired and not going for that stuff no more. And, when I try to walk him, he plants, and is strong like ox. No one would believe he is a retired CH being coaxed around the ring!! :smilie_tischkante:



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Start practicing in the driveway with Dusty...you have 9 months to get him ready for the parade of champions! We want to see Dusty walk you don't want to disappoint his daughter and granddaughter do you? :smtease:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

angel's mom said:


> Why do they have it during the week????


My question exactly. Oh well, maybe someday . . .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The exact dates are Tuesday April 30th to Friday May 3rd.


 
The dates work fine for me. I can get caught up at the office over the weekend....and I'm assuming the hotel will be near the Orlando airport (hopefully). Guess I'll be using my "Spirit Airlines" credit from now till then so I can fly for free :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Start practicing in the driveway with Dusty...you have 9 months to get him ready for the parade of champions! We want to see Dusty walk you don't want to disappoint his daughter and granddaughter do you? :smtease:


Maybe I can get Theresa to walk him!! He has the cutest, jauntiest little walk too, I only see it when he is prancing to me in the house!

I am IN for Nationals next year. Just gotta decide it I will fly or drive, that's a long way drive go by myself (and two doggies), but I don't want DH to go with me! Anyone want to fly to Chlt and drive the rest of the way with me????? :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I am marking the calendar. I only live about 45 minutes from Orlando but will have to take time off work since it's during the week days. This will be my first live show so I am very excited about it.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I apologize for my ignorance ... but what is nationals?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The exact dates are Tuesday April 30th to Friday May 3rd.


Thanks Edie.

It's fun to see so many people are already planning on going. I think Orlando makes it a great draw. As a teacher we get five days that we can take off for any reason. Now I know I just need to save all five and take off the whole week. Thankfully all of our state assessment testing is done by then. :chili:


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

I don't live too far away. We will most likely go to it for at least a couple of days. Sounds like fun.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Ashley21 said:


> I apologize for my ignorance ... but what is nationals?


Ashley,

Nationals is a dog show run by the American Maltese Association. It's all malts... no other breed. Rescues and past champs also participate. This year it was held in San Diego and I was lucky enough to be able to go! It's great to see so many malts all in one place and it was nice meeting sm'ers, too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

harrysmom said:


> Ashley,
> 
> Nationals is a dog show run by the American Maltese Association. It's all malts... no other breed. Rescues and past champs also participate. This year it was held in San Diego and I was lucky enough to be able to go! It's great to see so many malts all in one place and it was nice meeting sm'ers, too!!! :thumbsup:


 
Thanks Debbie! Sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I was so excited to hear the Nationals will be in Orlando next year! I LIVE in Orlando!!!:Sunny Smile: I can't wait! :happy:

Since I have never personally met any SM folks before, is there anyway we can all meet up? Would it be possible to arrange a time and place at the show somewhere? It would be awesome to finally be able to meet you all!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

yukki said:


> I was so excited to hear the Nationals will be in Orlando next year! I LIVE in Orlando!!!:Sunny Smile: I can't wait! :happy:
> 
> Since I have never personally met any SM folks before, is there anyway we can all meet up? Would it be possible to arrange a time and place at the show somewhere? It would be awesome to finally be able to meet you all!


 
We usually do meet up and have a pizza party together! In fact as it gets closer, someone (usually Lynn...:innocent will collect names and cell phone #'s and arrival times so we can contact each other. As you walk around the hotel, you're always running into SM members!! And there are lots of great vendors too! It's so much fun!!


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

I would love to go! It is a shame that it's during the week but I can always take time off I guess. Plus I will have my little Angel by then and I can bring him with me!! I lve in Miami so I can drive up there.


----------

